# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  ещё раз о букве "ё"!

## Bhishma das

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%81

----------


## Bhishma das

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12088
vijitatma das: "Есть мнение, что всевозможные диакритические значки (к которым относятся и точки над ё), напротив, затрудняют чтение и отвлекают внимание".

интересно, а чьё это мнение?  :smilies: 

в русском языке есть ещё одна буква с диакритикой: и краткое - й.
и она затрудняет чтение и отвлекает внимание?  :smilies: 
не повезло, например, опять французам!  :smilies:

----------


## vijitatma das

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=12088
> vijitatma das: "Есть мнение, что всевозможные диакритические значки (к которым относятся и точки над ё), напротив, затрудняют чтение и отвлекают внимание".
> 
> интересно, а чьё это мнение?


Например:
http://www.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/sections/119/

Другие аргументы и история вопроса - здесь:
http://www.gramota.ru/class/istiny/istiny_7_jo/

----------


## Bhishma das

а больше всего букв с диакритикой, насколько мне известно, в словацком языке, и, видимо, им очень трудно читать, постоянно отвлекаясь!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Например:
> http://www.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/sections/119/


надо признать, очень неубедительное, а скорее, надуманное мнение!

----------


## vijitatma das

> а больше всего букв с диакритикой, насколько мне известно, в словацком языке, и, видимо, им очень трудно читать, постоянно отвлекаясь!


А в иврите, например, в обычных текстах (исключение - учебники и священные книги) вообще принято пропускать "дополнительные" графические символы (так называемые огласовки), хотя в этом языке они обозначают такую важную вещь как гласные звуки.
Язык стремится к экономии, в том числе и графической. Для людей, свободно владеющих русским, точки в "Ё" не особо нужны.

----------


## Bhishma das

Просто советские печатные машинки, а иногда и большие офсетные машины не знали букву ё!  :smilies: 

По ссылке
http://www.gramota.ru/class/istiny/istiny_7_jo/
имеется также:
"важнейшая оговорка: по желанию автора или редактора любая книга может быть напечатана последовательно с буквой ё".

И поэтому дискуссия о пользе или вреде буквы ё представляется неконструктивной!

Спасибо!
Харе Кришна!
Ваш слуга,
Бхишма дас.

----------


## Bhishma das

Известная поговорка "Расставить точки над и" применительно к русскому языку некорректна.
В самом деле, нет такой буквы "и" с точками!
Посему данную поговорку следует отнести к букве "е" и тогда получается "ё"!
Всё верно, не так ли?

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Известная поговорка "Расставить точки над и" применительно к русскому языку некорректна.
> В самом деле, нет такой буквы "и" с точками!
> Посему данную поговорку следует отнести к букве "е" и тогда получается "ё"!
> Всё верно, не так ли?


В русской литературе, употребляя данное выражение, обычно выкручиваются следующим образом: 

"Борисенко усадил их и бросился в атаку. Он всегда начинал первый, чтобы расставить точки над i" (В. Высоцкий). 

Иногда, в редких случаях попадается "расставить точки над ё", но этот вариант, похоже, не прижился - примеров его употребления в литературных текстах очень мало.

----------

